# My Setup



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I finally got to grips with my setup this weekend (Gaggai Cubika+ & Caggia MDF). One word springs to mind..."Messy"!

I brought the MDF because I wanted a decent burr grinder that I could easily change from espresso to french press grind. It was also in my limited price range. The first annoying thing is the portafilter from the Cubika does not fit into the holder on the MDF so I have to grind into a bowl. The grounds then get stuck on the portafilter holder and you have to brush them off. The next annoying thing is the doser seems inconsistent. The first dose is always well short and then the next ones never seem to be the same quantity. However the grind is very good and is easily adjustable.

I made a beautiful brew in the french press with the MDF set on 20.

I was not impressed with the shots I pulled from the Cubika. I was using fresh beans and the crema was seriously lacking. After adding more grounds and tamping a bit harder (didnt think you needed to with the pressurised PF) I got a fairly good crema and a nice smooth espresso. However still not as good as a chain high street coffee shop (not good). More practice needed?

The steam arm did a fairly good job at frothing up some milk for a cappucino. However getting my relatively small 600ml jug out from under the steam arm when full of frothy milk proved messy. The arm is so low down. I either need to pull my Cubika close to the edge of the counter or rise it up higher. Does anybody know if the Cubika fits on the Caggia base?

Any advice from the pro's most welcome


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

As with a lot of people, ditch the pressurised basket for a standard basket. The cubika should fit on a Gaggia base, they're a universal fitment supposedly.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Unfortunately the handle is pressurised so not so easy. Apparently you can de-pressurise it so will try that next. The basket is a standard double basket.

I have ordered a base so hopefully that will rise the unit up enough so I can get a jug under the steam arm easier.

I am using approx 14g for a double shot and seems a little weak. Any advice most welcome!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't you just remove the little plastic widget thingy-me-bob from the spout of the PF to stop it being pressurised?

I used to use 18g in my standard Classic double basket but now I use 19g in my VST otherwise I tend to get a bit of a soggy puck.

Have you got a tamper? You might find that you NEED one if you remove the pressurised widget and you'll probably need to grind finer than you're used to too.

What's your distribution and tamping method at the moment? Without properly distributing and tamping the coffee you'll probably never get a decent crema.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

There are 3 screws underneath the basket and apparently if you undo these you can remove all the pressurising mechanism/device. I need to have a look.

I am ashamed to say I only have a plastic tamper at mo. When I started reading the forums here I quickly realised I may have not brought the right machine...but it was affordable. I didnt think i needed to tamp with a pressurised PF so didnt bother investing in a decent tamper!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe you'd be happier if you just flogged the Cubika on Ebay and bought a 2nd hand Classic?


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

chimpsinties said:


> Maybe you'd be happier if you just flogged the Cubika on Ebay and bought a 2nd hand Classic?


We are thinking along the same lines!

No..I will have to persevere with the Cubika for a while (grief from Mrs C...you know how it is ....).


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Just a few things regarding the MDF.

1. Although it is easy to switch between grinds, you should run a small amount of beans through after changing the setting because there will be some grinds retained in the grinding chute that you need to clear out.

2. All dosing chambers are the same... if you're grinding on demand rather than filling the chamber then don't expect to do the whole "click the dosing level once for a single and twice for a double" thing. Instead, just keep flicking the level repeatedly whilst it is grinding, until you have dosed the amount you want into the portafilter basket. You'll see pro baristas doing this in the good shops. (BTW Don't fill the dosing chamber... grinding on demand retains the aromas within the beans.)

3. If you're prepared to make a small mod to the MDF, saw off the arms of the MDF's PF holder. Then when you grind you just hold the PF under the dosing chamber. See here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3841-Gaggia-MDF-Grinder-minor-mod-Portafilter-Holder


----------

